# Dewalt Radial arm saw



## jetpilot (Jul 7, 2010)

As I said in my previous post, hunting parts for broken equipment has become my major pastime, or so it seems.

The subject Dewalt 10 inch arm saw is over 20 years old that has ripped and crosscut many board feet of lumber. The small digital belt to the saw blade broke after 18 years and I find that there are no replacement belts available. 
I have contacted many belt manufacturers and suppliers. The only possibility that I have found is that one belt manufacturer said they could make a belt if I would buy 50 at $10. each. :haha: I really only need a couple. 

Some of you may say "just scrap the saw and buy a new one"; however I saw on this forum where someone posted about "what ever happened to the radial arm saw"? Yes, you can still buy one; however not a non-commercial variety for the home user. All radial arm saws on the market today start at about $2500. and go up. Maybe some one of you guys has a suggestion....
Thanks.

Jackie


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Jackie! How about a brand new radial arm for $250....
Just click on this link: Harbor Freight

Or Sears has theirs on sale from $550 up... Sears


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Jackie

Is it feasible to buy a larger size of belt, cut it and scarf joint it with a suitable adhesive the way we do band saw blades, albeit that that involves metal welding ? A talk to an adhesive manufacturer's helpline should turn up the right adhesive. Surely the belt manufacturers must be making the things up from continuous belting.

What sort of belting is it? I know of some round belting that you join with a hot knife.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If either of those saws work half as good as they look, then we in Australia can only drool at such LOW prices.

Note for George: I've emailed my ISP regarding our problem.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Have you considered taking in the old belt to an auto parts dealer to find a close match? It might be possible to even use the "link-belt" system, may have to change out the pulleys, this would be no biggie.


----------



## jetpilot (Jul 7, 2010)

george: Thanks for the hint. I do alot of buying from HF, when their prices are right i.e., on sale. That is a light weight 8" model, and sells any where from about 150 to the 250 range depending on which catalog or online day you might order it from. I have considered it once when it was on sale for about 135 but it was on back order, when it came back on the price was back to over 200. I'll catch it on the low side and order it. HF bears watching at all times. They will have the same item in a cat for the high price and on sale for several $ less. If you see only the high $ item and give them that item code that's the price you pay not the sale price. So it pays to be aware with HF.


----------



## jetpilot (Jul 7, 2010)

*dewalt radial arm saw (belt)*

Peter: Thanks for the reply our minds are somewhat alike. All the things you suggest I've tried. This belt is refered to as a ditgital timing belt. ?????.
It is about 61/2" long 3/4" wide and 1/8" thick. But of course all "dems" are Metric. On the inside of the belt there are raised lugs which intereface with cogs on the splined motor shaft and the larger blade drive unit which also serves as a slip friction cluch, which will slip in case the blade gets jamed. It's not a bad system, worked well for many years, I know of other power tools that have similar systems. Unfortunitly none of them use the same parts. Every fabrication method or repair I tried failed. Since the motor and blade drive are intergal parts of the yoke assemlble the only fix is to reunits them with a belt. A reply from KEN is to replace the pulleys and use a link belt. 
I came to that thought after all others failed. I have a very small "V" pully for the motor, and will atempt to adapt the blade unit with a "V" pully also, hope the link belt will do the job. Thanks for your ideas. (If) no when I get 
this old faithful tool up and sawing again I'll send out a post.


----------



## jetpilot (Jul 7, 2010)

*Dewalt radial arm saw*

Thanks to all who replyed to my request for belt repair of the arm saw. somehow I flew this machine off course (computer & program) and couldn't
get back to all of your messages so don't know how to reply to each one of you. If you get back to the thread, you will see where I am headed on this challange, again thanks.

jetpilot, jackie


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You might find it here.
Quick Registration


----------

